# FutBall / Soccer / Football



## TexPhoto (Aug 10, 2014)

Let's see some cool soccer photos. And argue about the name.



C28F0143 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## jimijay (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fragilesi (Aug 27, 2014)

This one has always made me laugh, despite the strenuous efforts of the Blues the Whites somehow managed to score


----------



## zim (Aug 27, 2014)

At least get the order correct

Football / FutBall / .................................................................................................Soccer


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 27, 2014)

Well said! ;D


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: FutBall / Soccer / Football / Association Football*



Untitled by 
RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by 
RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by 
RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by 
RexPhoto91, on Flickr

A few Football games: Association football, Five-a-side football, Freestyle Football, Rugby football,
American football, Australian Rules Football, Arena football, Touch Football, Flag Football, Canadian Football, and all the Rugby variations count too.


----------



## brianftpc (Sep 4, 2014)

Nashville FC


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 8, 2014)

REX17314a by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 27, 2014)

REX17873 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX18111h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX18212 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX18341 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Vena (Oct 8, 2014)

5D II + 100 / 2.8 Macro and 70 - 200 / 4 L


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 8, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> ...


Superb timing on the one with the "Coca-Goalie" hanging in the air with eyes looking for the ball.


----------



## macogley (Oct 8, 2014)

Canon 6D w/ Canon 100mm f2.0






Canon 60D w/ Canon 40mm f2.8






Canon 60D w/ Canon 20mm f2.8


----------



## TAW (Oct 8, 2014)

Vena - I really like the second picture. Pure determination and a little Karate! 

Here are a few from the other day...


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 12, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice shot there Tex! My favourite is the flying goalie looking back at the net...really tells a story


----------



## TexPhoto (May 28, 2016)

OMG they played in the daytime! 90% of the games here are played at night. Daytime produces so much better photos. Anyway, Team USA vs Team Puerto Rico in a friendly. First time ever played in Puerto Rico.




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## gregorywood (May 28, 2016)

This is one of my personal favorites. I shoot a lot of soccer, both pro games (FC Dallas) and Select League (my kid's team games).


----------



## Valvebounce (May 29, 2016)

Hi Gregory. 
Nice shot, absolutely incredible timing. How do you top that though?

Cheers, Graham. 



gregorywood said:


> This is one of my personal favorites. I shoot a lot of soccer, both pro games (FC Dallas) and Select League (my kid's team games).


----------



## Click (May 29, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> OMG they played in the daytime! 90% of the games here are played at night. Daytime produces so much better photos. Anyway, Team USA vs Team Puerto Rico in a friendly. First time ever played in Puerto Rico.




Very nice series.


----------



## gregorywood (May 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Gregory.
> Nice shot, absolutely incredible timing. How do you top that though?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham. It was really a case of having the camera pointed in the right place at the right time and catching one frame in a series of several that caught the moment. I wish I could say it was a carefully planned shot, but it was mostly luck after having the camera settings all right (or as right as the could be for a night game). What I love most about the shot is the wall of onlookers behind the play and their expressions - especially the guy with his mouth open and hand on his head. 

Cheers, Greg


----------



## Valvebounce (May 31, 2016)

Hi Greg. 
I think you (and others on this forum) are too quick to write their shots down to luck, following the game, having the camera set right, pointing in the right direction etc are all planning (skill), the luck comes from someone actually making that kick, it being in front of you (unless you were a roaming press photographer and not a spectator tied to a seat) and the crowd reacting like they did. Accept it Greg, there was some skill involved!   

Cheers, Graham. 



gregorywood said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gregory.
> ...


----------



## Roo (Jun 1, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Greg.
> I think you (and others on this forum) are too quick to write their shots down to luck, following the game, having the camera set right, pointing in the right direction etc are all planning (skill), the luck comes from someone actually making that kick, it being in front of you (unless you were a roaming press photographer and not a spectator tied to a seat) and the crowd reacting like they did. Accept it Greg, there was some skill involved!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



The better prepared you are, it seems the luckier you get That includes having an understanding of the game and being able to read the play = you'll generally have the camera pointing in the right direction at the right time.


----------



## gregorywood (Jun 1, 2016)

Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Greg.
> ...



True statements. I sometimes forget all that I have learned because I'm too focused on how much I still don't know. 

Thanks, guys. I appreciate the constructive comments.


----------



## Roo (Jun 1, 2016)

here's a few I took earlier this year


----------



## gregorywood (Jun 1, 2016)

Roo said:


> here's a few I took earlier this year


Great Shots!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 10, 2019)

IMG_0366 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


IMG_0343 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


SE9A0099 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------

